# bought a non-lighted cover



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I did it.  I just pulled the trigger on an Amazon non-lighted cover for my new K3.

I didn't like the other styles with the straps on the corners.  It seemed to ruin the aesthetic for me.  The hinge style seems so much more elegant, efficient, sophisticated.  Plus I was worried about the straps holding the Kindle solidly.

Also, it appears not everyone is having the reboot/freeze problems with this cover.  It's impossible to tell how many are or are not, but at least some are not.  Maybe I'll get lucky?  If I end up with a problem cover, I can always exchange it for the lighted cover (which was my second choice).

Wish me luck!


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had one since September and had few issues with it.  A couple of lockups before I updated to the latest software, but last night the cursor on my Kindle took on a mind of its own, then it started skipping through chapters rapidly.  I did soft reboot of it 3 times, then took it out of the case, rebooted a couple more times and it finally quit doing the weird stuff.  Called Kindle support this morning and talked to them about it and they were absolutely wonderful.  She told me that they know the cover does cause issues with some people and the engineers are looking into it further.  But, they took care of me with a refund and credit to upgrade to the lighted version.  Great customer service.  

On the other hand, my wife also has the same cover and has had no issues with hers.

Hopefully, you'll have no issues with yours.  As far as the cover goes, it's a very good cover (except for the odd behavior that some people see).  Good luck.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought the cover from Best Buy then 30 minutes later I noticed some reviews about the cover on the internet -- and they weren't good.  The fact the metal hooks would lock-up and freeze the device disturbed me so I took the cover back and got a refund from Best Buy.  My fear was that the cover might cause not just temporary problems for my Kindle but might cause permanent damage as well which wasn't worth the risk.  Now, I didn't have the cover long enough to have any problems but if you go to that cover's review on Amazon.com and look at the 1, 2, 3, star reviews and even the most recent reviews, you'll notice A LOT of people are having problems with it and some of the purchasers didn't start having problems with their Kindle until several weeks after their purchase of the cover -- probably as a result of eventual wear on the hooks on their particular cover.  The number of complaints were so high I couldn't justify in keeping the case and run the risk.

The cover IS beautiful and for the price I was excited to have it.  I was real bummed when I felt I had to return it.

I know you didn't ask for my opinion but thought I'd add my thoughts.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  have  to agree with the poster that the unlighted  Amazon cover is really nice.  I really miss mine.  It was not only esthetically  pleasing,  but it folded back cleanly and was very light weight.  But I also had to send mine back after getting  2  K3  replacements  trying  to fix  the auto  reboot  problem.  I'm hoping that once they figure this out - I can  buy one some day in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the Kindle lighted and non-lighted covers are very sleek and sharp looking.  My lighted green one has some creases on the spine from folding it back all the way, but I still love it and have no regrets whatsover from buying it.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I'm hoping that once they figure this out - I can buy one some day in the future.


Same here!


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, I've been following the reviews on Amazon.  Pretty dismal over there.  Plus, many of the 5 star reviews are for other products, like the lighted cover, or the Kindle itself.  The average star rating would go down a bit if we could remove those.

Still, it's impossible to know how many people are not having any problems at all.  It's reasonable to assume people without any problems wouldn't be posting reviews.

Honestly, I went into this secretly hoping to get a bad cover so I could trade it in for the lighted cover.  Lighted cover for $35 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

musclehead said:


> Yeah, I've been following the reviews on Amazon. Pretty dismal over there. Plus, many of the 5 star reviews are for other products, like the lighted cover, or the Kindle itself. The average star rating would go down a bit if we could remove those.
> 
> Still, it's impossible to know how many people are not having any problems at all. It's reasonable to assume people without any problems wouldn't be posting reviews.
> 
> Honestly, I went into this secretly hoping to get a bad cover so I could trade it in for the lighted cover. Lighted cover for $35 is a pretty good deal.


I can totally see your point. There are most likely a bunch of people who are having no problems whatsoever (I didn't for the 45 minutes I had it on my Kindle) and they're not going to post if everything is working out fine for them -- some might who are passionate about the Kindle but most won't have a reason to. Also, there are those who are having problems and not posting anything about it either. I'm like you, after I returned the cover and since then, I've thought of ways how I might try to fix the problem like sanding off the paint on the hooks or dremeling down the tip of the hook hoping after that it wouldn't touch any connectors in the Kindle (that would be my first thing to do). But to do any of those things would mean I'd have to purchase the cover again and run the risk of it not working and then not being able to return the cover to Best Buy -- yes, I want it that bad. I really hope it works out for you. Let us know.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been following the reviews of the unlighted cover on Amazon's site.  Logged in today to have a look and Amazon isn't selling the unlighted cover anymore!

@#$%$#@#@!  If just would have waited a couple more days.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

The cover arrived today.  I hooked it up and it's working well so far.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

musclehead said:


> The cover arrived today. I hooked it up and it's working well so far.


Keep us posted!


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

My lighted replacement for my unlighted cover arrived today.  Nice, but it's a bit thicker than the unlighted version and feels a bit bulkier.  Doesn't seem to fold back quite as nicely, but it's brand new so that may be part of it.  Went from the black unlighted to the steel blue lighted.  Definitely like the steel blue.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, I can't decide if I like my lighted cover enough to keep it. To me, it's noticeably bulkier, and I feel like it drains the battery pretty quick. It might be my imagination, but I'm not crazy about it. I really like the unlighted cover, and hope my mod keeps working.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

My Amazon non-lighted cover went bad.  Couldn't get the Kindle to do anything, not even reboot, with the cover on.  Took the cover off and everything was fine.  Amazon gave me credit for the lighted cover, and it's on its way.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Stacy -- I tend to agree with you on that point.  It is bulkier and it does add drain on the battery.  I do like the light itself, though.  But, the best part is that I haven't had a single issue with my Kindle rebooting or going wonkers since taking off the original unlighted version.  Overall, I'm not unhappy with the lighted case.

My wife is still using her unlighted cover and hasn't seen any issues with her Kindle, so with any luck, yours will continue to serve you well.


----------



## kindle_maniac (Jan 29, 2011)

musclehead said:


> My Amazon non-lighted cover went bad. Couldn't get the Kindle to do anything, not even reboot, with the cover on. Took the cover off and everything was fine. Amazon gave me credit for the lighted cover, and it's on its way.


@musclehead As you can see I'm a newbie to the topic of Kindle. I have an impression it's rather a common issue with those covers. Can you confirm/deny that?


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

kindle_maniac said:


> @musclehead As you can see I'm a newbie to the topic of Kindle. I have an impression it's rather a common issue with those covers. Can you confirm/deny that?


It's common, but it's not universal for whatever reason. I had minor issues, others have had major issues, and my wife (and others) have had no issues. A lot of theories as to why it happens.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

carl_h said:


> My wife is still using her unlighted cover and hasn't seen any issues with her Kindle, so with any luck, yours will continue to serve you well.


I decided I was not happy with the lighted cover, so I sent it back for a refund.  I got an Oberon instead and even though it doesn't fold as flat as the Amazon version, and has no light, the quality of the leather and the design is just so topnotch, I'm much happier.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

@Stacy--is the Oberon heavy and bulky?  The pictures appear to indicate that they are.  How does it compare to the lighted Amazon cover (size)?  They sure do look nice on the websites!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

It's sized almost identically to the lighted Amazon cover, maybe an extra 1/8" or less on one top and one side. No thicker than the lighted cover. It weighs about 1 oz more than the lighted cover. My cover is one that has the embossing only on the front side. My understanding is that the fully embossed covers are very slightly thicker/heavier and slightly less pliant. 

It is larger than the non-lighted Amazon cover, but so is the lighted cover. 

My only teensy tiniest OCD complaint is that the kindle sits slightly closer to the bottom edge in the cover, and the artist in me would prefer it sit slightly higher. (I'm weird like that.) It's VERY well protected, in fact I feel like the kindle is BETTER protected in the Oberon cover than in the Amazon cover. 

What I liked better about the Amazon cover: (unlit version before it started causing problems) it folded back totally flat and even. It had a very clean look because of the hinge - even if the hinge made me a bit nervous since it didn't totally secure the kindle. I loved the way the strap could wrap the cover in the open position. 

I wasn't crazy about the light, even if I hadn't felt like it was draining the battery. It wasn't an even light, and it bugged me to have a diagonal light cast across the screen. I use a clip-on top light now (I have a Kandle, and a Mighty-something or other) and while there's light drop-off by the bottom of the screen, it's straight across, not diagonal. Yeah, I'm picky picky.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, this was a very common issue.  The Amazon comments for that product numbered in the hundreds (or was it thousands?), almost every one of which complained of this problem.  I bought one anyway, thinking I might get lucky.  I didn't.  It's too bad, too.  I really like the cover - it's stylish, looks great, smells great, makes me feel good when I read.  I'm hoping the lighted cover doesn't detract to much from that aesthetic.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

So this "cover problem" seems to be with the "_*unlit"*_ version of the Kindle case - not the lighted Kindle case, right? If so there's some stamping of rumors that needs to happen abot the lighted cover.

I bought the lighted cover when I bought my Kindle. I haven't had any "reboot" problems that I know of. My only complaint is that the only color Amazon seems to send Best Buy is Black. I would have liked a pretty color.

As for the "thickness" and lying flat - I've had mine since the day after Thanksgiving and the cover "flops" open quite nice and flat now. It just takes some time to break it in.

If you read a lot with the light on it will drain the battery some. But if you don't use the light that much it doesn't drain it any more than anything else would.

Wish Amazon would put the case on sale - I would buy a different color.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

> @Stacy--is the Oberon heavy and bulky? The pictures appear to indicate that they are. How does it compare to the lighted Amazon cover (size)? They sure do look nice on the websites!


I have the Amazon lighted cover, but I just got an Oberon. I looked at the Oberons for a long time but decided the Amazon cover was more practical. Silly me, I really wanted the Oberon...just took me awhile to realize that I had to have it! I still see use for the lighted case but most often the Kindle will stay in the Oberon.

I was surprised that the Oberon actually feels more comfortable in my hands and more secure, so I can change my hand position more. The cover folds back flat enough for me, not an issue at all. I was worried that the Oberon would be too heavy but it's not. I weighed the two covers and the Kindle Lighted was 7.8 oz (222g) and the Oberon was 8.5 oz (240g).

I think what I like the best (besides the beauty) is the Kindle seems so much more securely positioned and it doesnt wiggle up and down. Just my 2 cents.


----------

